# أسرار وخفايا الماسنجر...



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (24 فبراير 2010)

خفايا المسنجر واسراره.. 
طريقه إخفاء اسمك بالماسنجر

1-أفتح الماسنجر ..... ثم أختر من الأعلى ... أدوات ....... ثم خيارات ..... ثم أختر شخصي .

2- أمسح الاسم السابق ..... ثم ضع المؤشر على الاتجاه العربي في خانة ..... أسم العرض .

3-أضغط على زر ( Caps Lock ) لتكون الوضعية لكتابة الأحرف الإنجليزية بالحرف الكبير .

4-اضغط ( Shift ) مع رقم ( 1 ) وكأنك تريد ... كتابة علامة التعجب ( ! ) .

5-ثم أضغط .... موافق .... وسيظهر الاسم ....... فارغاً !


************************************************



كيف تعرف أنه قد تم حذفك من قبل أحد الأشخاص الذين معك بالماسنجر أو لم يتم ذلك الطريقة كالتالي افتح الماسنجر ومن القائمة الرئيسية اختر

Tools أو
بعدها اختر خيارات
Optoin أو
سوف تظهر لك نافذة جديدة اختر منها السرية
Privacy أو
بعدها سوف ترى مستطيلين اثنين الذي باليسار هو المهم عندنا ,,, بعدها اختر اسم الشخص الذي تشك فيه أنه حذفك واضغط على اسمه بالفأرة (الماوس) بالزر الأيمن عندها سوف تظهر لك مجموعة من الخيارات منها الخيار
Delete
إذا شفت هذا الخيار ممكن عندها تعرف وللأسف الشديد أن هذا الشخص قام بحذفك ...
وهكذا


************************************************



-كيف تتكلم مع شخص بالماسنجر وهو ليس مضافاً لديك ..!!!؟؟

: الطريقة كالتالي
أختر من فوق بالماسنجر أدوات بعدها تضغط على إرسال رسالة فوريه وسوف تظهر لك أسماء الأشخاص الذين هم متصلين الآن وتحتهم تجد جهة اتصال أخرى اضغط عليها سوف يظهر لك مربع صغير اكتب فيه بريد الشخص المطلوب واضغط موافق عندها يظهر لك مربع الحوار إذا كان هو متصل وتتكلم معه أما إذا لم يكن متصلا فسوف تظهر لك رسالة
تخبرك أنه غير متصل الآن ,,, طبعا أول شيء يفكر فيه إن لم يكن يعرف الحركة أنك هكر أو شخص ما قد اخترق جهازه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


**************************************************


تريد تغير خلفيه الماسنجر تفضل
أول شيء تروح لجهاز الكمبيوتر
تروح c في ملف اسمه program files تحصل ملف اسمه Messenger
تفتحه وتلقى فيه مجموعه من الصور والملفات فيه صوره اسمهاlvbeck تجيب الصورة إلي أنت تريدها وتحطها في نفس ملف الماسنجر وتحذف الصورة الأولى وتحفظ الصورة الجديدة بنفس الاسم(lvback)
وخلاص بكذا غيرت خلفيه الماسنجر تحياتي

************************************************ 


ومن هنـا تبدأ إضافتي

أولا
أذا كنت تريد تغير الأصوات لكي
تعيش في عالم اسمه الرومنسيه أو عالم اسمه الفن الإستراتيجي
أولا
لمعرفة رسالة جديدة أولا لأبد أن يكون الصوت الذي تريد أن تضعه من نوع wav الآن اذهب إلى القرص ( c ) ومنها إلى ( program file ) ومنها إلى ملف الماسنجر
الآن يوجد أمامك أنواع من الأصوات
new mail
هذا الصوت لمعرفة رسالة جديدة أنت أضيف الصوت الذي تريده لرسالة جديدة واكتب اسمه بنفس اسم newmail
online
هذا الصوت لمعرفة الشخص الجديد وبالتالي أضف أنت الصوت في ملف الماسنجر واكتبه بهذا الاسم
type
هذا لمعرفة انه تم الرد في إحدى نوافذ المحادثة في الماسنجر عدل الاسم للصوت الذي ترغب به
وهكذا بالنسبة للأصوات الأخرى


*************************************************


كيفية الدخول في ماسنجر الهوت ميل ببريد أي شركة أخرى مثلاً بريد

شبكة هوت قت أو أين ...الخ

مثلا :

(تم حذف الإيميل لأن عرضه مخالف لشروط المنتدى)



عندما تشغل الماسنجر تشاهد لك نافذة فيها اسم الدخول والرقم السري(الباسورد)

وعندك على اليسار مكتوب (( أليس لديك با سبورت احصل على واحد )) اضغط عليه

بعد ذلك ستظهر لك صفحه خدمة الأعضاء وتكمل البيانات

1/طبعا أول فراغ هو عنوان البريد تكتب فيه البريد الذي تريد الماسنجر أن يعمل عليه

مثلا أين أو ياهوو أو أي بريد

2/ثانيا الفراغ الثاني والثالث تكتب فيه الباسوورد (لا يقل عن 8 حروف)

3/باقي الفراغات خلها مثل ما هي إلا الفراغ الخامس والثامن اكتب فيه 11111

4/بعدها تضغط على تسجيل الدخول بعدها ستظهر لك صفحة التهنئة وتصلك رسالة على

بريدك الذي كتبته للتأكد من امتلاكك لهذا البريد بعدها تفتح بريدك ستجد منهم

رسالتين فيها رابط أضغط عليه لكي تتأكد الشركة من امتلاكك للبريد وبعدها اذهب

وافتح الماسنجر وادخل معرفك والباسورد واستمتع بالماسنجر.

*************************************************


ننتقل الآن سريعا إلى معرفة الاي بي هناك طرق كثيرة ولكني سوف اذكر الأسهل
1)- عن طريق الدوس ابعث إلى الشخص الذي تريد معرفة الاي بي الخاص به ملف ومن ثم اذهب بسرعة البرق إلى الدوس
واكتب الأمر netstat -n
وبعدها سوف يظهر الاي بي الخاص بك وبه في اليمين الاي بي الخاص به هو

2)- برنامج اسمه m4f


وهو سهل كذلك
أنت تدخل الاي بي الخاص بك وتضغط أي شيء وبعدها يعطيك رقم قم بنسخه والصقه في الماسنجر أول ما يضغط عليه اللي معاك على الماسنجر راح تحصل على الاي بي

3)- عن طريق النت ميتينج
فلو طلب الشخص الذي أمامك محادثتك عن طريق النت ميتينج راح يأتيك وعلى طبق من ذهب الاي بي
وفيه انك تبحث في النت ميتينج بس انتبه لا تطلب محادثته عن طريق النت ميتينج لأنه راح يعطيه الاي بي الخاص بك

4)- عن طريق دخوله موقعك وهذه صعبه بعض الشيء لنك راح تحتاج موقع

5)- عن طريق طلب محادثه معك و إذا قبلها يظهر الاي بي الخاص بك و به أما إذا طلب هو راح يظهر لك الاي بي الخاص به وأرفض المحادثة.((نذالة)) ^_^

6)- إرسال له باتش سارق الباسوردات وسبق وان شرحناه

7)- تغيير سيرفر باتش بعد دمجه وأرساله ويكون معد يعني قد وضعت فيه ايميلك وراح تحصل على الاي بي


**************************************************

الآن إلى حركة معرفة معلومات عن صاحبك من الماسنجر عن طريق الاي بي
انا راح أعطيك بعض المواقع وانتهى وهو يعطيك معلومات
أولا:-

http://www.ripe.net/perl/whois

وضع الرقم أمام

Enter search criteria

سوف يظهر لك معلومات عن ذلك الشخص وعن الجهة التي تستطيع مخاطبتها

ومعلومات أخرى
ثانيا:-
هذي طريقة تضعها لكي تعرف معلومات عن صاحب الاي بي سواء كان موقع أو ضحية وهي :
تذهب إلى الدوس وتكتب الأمر tracert وتضع مسافة وثم تكتب رقم الاي بي ..........
وبعدها تظهر البيانات ...............


***********************************************


الآن لدخول الماسنجر بالآي بي المتخفي
هذه هي الطريقة

1_أدوات

2_خيارات

3_اتصال

ومن ثم استخدام ملقم الوكيل وضع علامة صـــــــــــح .

المقلم اكتب البروكسي الخاص بالشركة اللي أنت مشترك فيها والمنفذ 8080
أما بالنسبة للبرامج الأخرى فهي لغير الماسنجر يعني للتصفح المتخفي
ويمكن إخفاءها عن طريق الطريقة التالية والتي ذكرها اخوي وحبيبي hag
في أخر خطوة وهي إخفاء IP وهي من الصعوبة إتمام هذه العملية إلا أن هناك
برامج
تدعي إنها تقوم بذلك مقابل سعر رمزي
ويمكنك تحميل البرنامج من الموقع http://www.dynip.com/
أيضا هناك مواقع تؤمن خدمة إخفاء IP عند زيارتها والانطلاق منها إلى
المواقع
والبرامج الأخرى

http://www.anonymizer.com/

وهذا الموقع يوفر لك من خلال خدمة إمكانية إخفاء رقم IP عن المواقع التى
ترغب
في زيارتها ، ويوصلك إليه، بدون أن يمكّنه من تسجيل أي معلومات حقيقية عنك،
حيث
سيبدو للموقع الذي تزوره، أنك قادم من عنوان آخر وتقدم هذه الخدمة إما
مجاناً
بسرعة بطيئة نسبياً، أو بمقابل مع سرعة جيدة، ومزايا أفضل خدمات
ويوفر الموقع، أيضاً، إمكانية إخفاء هويتك عن مزود إنترنت، الذي تشترك
لديه، من
خلال خدمة أخرى , يعود تصرفاتك على الشبكة باستخدام تقنيات تشفير متطورة
(128
بت)، فلا تشفّر هذه الخدمة، كل مزود الخدمة، قادراً على معرفة أسماء
المواقع
التي تزورها، أو الكلمات التي تبحث عنها، وتضمن، أيضاً، سرية إرسال رسائل
البريد الإلكتروني، والدردشة عبر إنترنت.
وتوفر بعض البرمجيات المجانية، مثل Ghost Mail إمكانية إرسال رسائل
إلكترونية
بدون الكشف عن عنوان IP الخاص بالكمبيوتر المتصل. تستطيع جلب البرنامج من
الموقع
http://www.er.uqam.ca/merlin/fg591543/gm
بقي أن نشير إلى أهم المواقع التي تمكنك من التجول بشكل سري:
http://www.anonymizer.com/
http://www.spaceproxy.com/
http://www.re***ber.com/

وبهذا انتهينا من كل شي في الماسنجر أرجو أن أكون قد كفيت ووفيت في هذه الناحية ومن لديه زيادة فلينورنا

نسيت حاجه وهي الفيروسات في الماسنجر

فيه فيروس اسمه بوش وهو يأتي على الماسنجر وعمله هو إرسال شعارات وردود على محادثك على الماسنجر ويرسل نفسه على الشخص المحدث


كيفية التخلص منه بطريقتين
الأولى اضغط ctrl+alt+delete
والغي عمل الفيروس واسمه choke
ومن ثم اذهب إلى أبدا ومنها إلى بحث ومنها إلى قائمة البحث في القرص ( c ) وأدخل هذا الاسم وبعد تحديد مكانه
احذفه

الطريقة الثانية

f8 انك تعيد تشغيل الكمبيوتر وتضعه في وضع الامان يعني تعلق على



كيف تعرف من قام بحظرك في الماسنجر



تستطيع أن تعرف أن كان يعمل حظر لك بحيث يستطيع مشاهدتك أثناء دخولك على الماسنجر وذلك بإتباع الخطوات التالية


Start اذهب إلى
Run ثم إلى
regedit وفي سطر الأوامر اكتب
Editor Registry تفتح لك ويندوز
HKEY_CURRENT_USER اختر المجلد
-------------------------------
HKEY_CURRENT_USER من
Software اختر
Microsoft ثم
Messenger Service احتر
List Cache ثم
NET Messenger Service ثم
----------------------------------------
Registry Editor سوف تظهر العديد من الملفات في الجهة اليمنى من
وهذه الملفات مقسمة إلى عدة أنواع وكل ملف منها يحتوي على معلومات خاصة بأصدقاء الماسنجر لديك
(Allow) النوع الأول من الملفات
يحتوي هذا النوع من الملفات على معلومات صديقك الموجود في الماسنجر والذي أنت معه على اتصال بدون حذف أو حظر بحيث تستطيع رؤيته عند دخولكما للماسنجر سويا
(Block) النوع الثاني من الملفات
يحتوي هذا النوع من الملفات على معلومات صديقك الذي قام بحظرك أو أنت قمت بحظره في الوقت الحالي
(Contact) النوع الثالث من الملفات
يحتوي هذا النوع من الملفات على معلومات صديقك الذي طلبت منه إضافتك على الماسنجر ولم يستقبل إضافتك حتى الآن
(Reverse) النوع الرابع من الملفات
يحتوي هذا النوع من الملفات على معلومات صديقك في الماسنجر الذي سبق وأن عمل لك حظراً وأعادك إلى القائمة لديه أو أنت قمت بحظره وأعدته إلى القائمة لديك
وبصفة عامة عند نقرك مرتين على أي من الملفات السابقة سوف يظهر لك العديد من المعلومات منها بريد صديقك وغيرها من المعلومات الرقمية


واخيرا اتمنى الموضوع يكون عجبكم واستفدتو مته..

دمتم ودامت افراحكم​
__________________
ستندم ان رحلت بغير زاد ***وتشقى اذ يناديك المــــــنادي
فمالك لا يعمل فيك وعـظ ***ولا زجر كأنك من جمـــــــــاد
اترضى ان تكون رفيق قوم***لهم زاد وانت بــــــــــغير


----------

